# Can anyone date this Nehi bottle for me?



## gentleone444 (Apr 29, 2017)

Bottom says DESIGN
PAT D
MAR 25
28N

other text on bottle: 
NEHI (both sides)
REG U.S. PAT. OFF.
MINIMUM CONTENTS
BEVERAGES
9 FLUID OUNCES
COLUMBUS, GA
NEHI


Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## gentleone444 (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry here's the pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## whittled (Apr 29, 2017)

The 28N usually is the date code for American Bottle Company at Newark Ohio so 1928. Marks like it may have other purposes as well though.


----------



## gentleone444 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

Bartlesville  Oklahoma just about any antique store 50 a bot Cathy's gift shop if she still there grappett nehi 100 call around some reason they loved them in that town alot of rich retired Phillips petroleum now Conoco Phillips bought all mine especially grapette 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

